# Photoshop+Illustrator Pfade und so...



## iLoveDrips (23. März 2006)

ja moin zusammen
ich hab mal wieder n problem und zwar :

ich zeichne die die konturen einer skizze in ps cs2 nach und zieh dann den pfad in illustrator cs ding is das die spitzen (siehe bild) oft rund sind und nicht spitz 

also oben richtig unten falsch#


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (24. März 2006)

Also,

Photoshop und Illustrator arbeitet nach verschiedenen Prinzipen: Photoshop mit Pixeln, Illustrator basiert auf Pfade. Bei freihand gezeichneten Linien gibt es bei an verschienden Stellen Einstellungsmöglichkeiten für das Malergebnis:

Bei Photoshop ist die Einstellung in der Pallette "Werkzeugspitzen" vorzunehmen. Einflussfaktoren sind u.a. die Form der Malspitze und die Neigung (ob eine elliptische Form z. B. gerade steht und oder zu einer Seite geneigt ist, erzeugt unterschiedliche Kanten bei gezeichneten Zick-Zack-Linien.

In Illustrator kann die Gestalt mit der Pfade mit der Pfade-Pallette beeinflussen. Dort gibt es eine Einstellungsmöglichkeit, wie die Pfadenden geformt sein sollen (abgeruntet oder eckig). Das bestimmt dann auch die Gestalt von Knicken in einer Linie.


----------

